# Haunted house auditions



## TheDragon

For those in the know with experience on the subject, can you offer any tips for doing well in auditions for haunted house actors?

It has always been a dream of mine to be a part of a haunted attraction, so any advice would be helpful. My first of hopefully a few auditions will be tomorrow evening.


----------



## Sleepersatty99

just have fun with it, make it your own. If you know what i mean. Break a leg!


----------



## manordemon

i have been in the haunt business as an acotr going on 13 years this october comeing. so i think i can offer up some advice and tips for you.

some of the classic questions they will ask you is do you have any trouble working under a mask do you have an allergies to latex can you work with strobe lights and are you clostraphobic. now some haunts will ask you to do an impression of a zombie or some type of haunted character you would find in a haunted attraction.

so dont let stage fright get the best of you if you have it. just have at it you know what i mean do the impression and have fun with it but also make it convinceing like for them few seconds that you would do the impression just put your self in the mind set of what a zombie dose and just go for it. but the number one thing to do is relax to be tense or nervous as you will than throw your self off your game.

so like the one guy said when he posted just have fun with it and make it your own and you should be in no problem. i started out in voulenteer haunts and worked my way up to a paying position in my local amusment park doing their haunted attraction and we are in the top three with universal studios orlando number 1 so it took me 3 years to get that far. 

so when you do the audition just have fun with it man dont be tense or nervous and you will do good


----------



## TheDragon

Thank you all for the responses. I am about 99% sure I will be working for the haunted house I interviewed with, which is great as it will make one of my dreams come true.

I was all prepared to have to do some acting, but it was just a basic interview and found out what ideas they were tossing around for their haunts. Worked for me heh.


----------



## manordemon

glad to hear that man


----------



## jrmullens

Cool, good luck with that. I was going to suggest to let them know your high energy and follow direction well, 2 things that every actor should be, in my opinion.


----------

